
Ask HN: Best resources to get started with WebGL for VR? - kbouw
I&#x27;ve been interested in learning WebGL for some time to leverage for VR applications. Given the specific use case of WebGL for VR, what resources &#x2F; tutorials would you suggest a beginner start with?
======
MayorOfMonkeys
PlayCanvas has a WebVR integration. You get a Unity-esque editing environment
coupled to an open source engine that's built specifically for the web/WebGL.
[http://blog.playcanvas.com/easy-cardboard-vr-in-
webgl/](http://blog.playcanvas.com/easy-cardboard-vr-in-webgl/)

